# Humidity in smoke cabinet



## puffnbellow (Aug 9, 2017)

As i stated in my Roll Call intro, i have started a cold smoker conversion on my old 44" vertical LP. my question is what affect will humidity and moisture on my bacons and sausage? Temps are staying between 65 and 80 Degrees, but I am looking at into mechanical cooling systems[details to be sharedwhen nailed down]. problem is most options available in this application, produce moisture and/or humidity. it do get hot in KC Thanks in advice, in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 9, 2017)

You need a certain amount of humidity, when adding smoke...  On low humidity days, I will put an aluminum pie tin in my smoker with 1/4" water in it just to up the humidity a bit...  Stuff I have read, you want about 60-70% Relative Humidity when smoking..  Too much RH will dissolve the pellicle..  In KC, I think you will have a fair amount of humidity...  Get a hygrometer to keep track of RH in the air....  not in the smoker....













Hygrometer.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 9, 2017


----------



## puffnbellow (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for that. I was just concerned of bacteria growth in that temp zone, knowing moisture can promote that growth. I have hot smoked for years, and have talked to many local butchers on curing formulas. Just getting the facts and knowledge. Thanks again.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 9, 2017)

For curing formulas, ask folks here....  Most butchers don't know squat...


----------



## puffnbellow (Aug 9, 2017)

I would tend to agree, however, acquiring a culinary education(including charcuterie) and the long history of the stockyards, many local butchers source locally and cure and smoke in house. I just believe the more you know the less bacteria can grow.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 9, 2017)

FWIW, I sterilize my MES 30 electric before and after I smoke stuff in it...    275 for 2 hours or so...


----------



## puffnbellow (Aug 9, 2017)

Dave, i really appreciate all you have shared. Do you do a lot of cold smoking, also? I have done the incremental temp increase method. Yet i find the whole cold smoking thing interesting, and that they didn't teach in college. At least not in homemade smokers. This is a new adventure, utilizing the old vertical that hasn't fired in 4 years. Thanks again for all the inpot.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes I do a lot of cold smoking....  I find storing meats that have not been cooked and then re-cooked, an improvement in the flavor and texture...   It also saves time......   Cold smoke for a few hours and vac pack....    Only cook the meat once, just before eating, on the BBQ or in the oven type thing...

It is important to note on the package that the meat needs to be fully cooked, so you don't forget...

When I cold smoke, the smoker is always below 70 deg. F...  down to as low as 50 F.... 

You have to decide which food products you want to cook in the smoker or in the kitchen... 

Cold smoked products ALWAYS have cure #1 in them...  Smoked sausage ALWAYS has cure #1 in them...  whether cold or warm smoked... 

Hot smoked and fully cooked meats don't need cure #1 in them but I like the flavor...   like ham and pastrami....  There are so many rules it is almost impossible to note all the innuendo's and rules that apply...


----------



## puffnbellow (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you again, Dave. My ration of Prague is 1 gram per pound/ 1tsp per 5 lbs if meat. That is based on 5.69 grams equals 1 tsp. Of course there is salt and sugar in the formula, to inhibit growth, and heighten flavor. I am just trying to come up with a cooling unit to keep my cabinet temp just below the 40° mark, being a new organ recipient, at home is a tricky thing. Unlike my commercial cold smoker, chamber temp control is something i am trying to control more strictly. I realize the 50 to 70° range but always under the 80° mark is vital. 
This venture is more for flavor profile and recipe(herbs&spices) development. You are so very appreciated for your advice info and quickness in helping. WHY I JOINED THIS SITE. So grateful.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds as if you are on the safe path in this curing thing...  If you get the cabinet cooled, you will probably need a fan to force air through it, OR, allow the air to "down flow" due to it's density...   It really doesn't matter if the cabinet is an up flow or a down flow...    You just need good air circulation....

I've often thought about using an old refer or freezer as a cooling unit....   Plumb the cold air, through a 3" dryer flex pipe, into the smoker body...  Have a thermostatically controlled fan...  too warm, turn on the fan...   also have plenty of thermal mass in the refer...  maybe 10-20 gallon jugs full of salt water...  One more way to cool the smoker body is pump the cold salt water through tubing that lines the smoker body...  You can also heat or cool a fermentation chamber with that method...    Use an aquarium heater... they adjust between 50 and 100 or something like that...


----------



## puffnbellow (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry for the add on. This was the original questions basis. I was contemplating evaporative cooling, which is where the humidity and moisture came int play. With 80° and above through the summer and early fall, these are the obstacles i foresee. Thoughts or recomendations would be great.


----------



## puffnbellow (Aug 10, 2017)

I had thought about pex line woven in the chamber, submersible pump, in a cooler of ice water. So, it sounds similar in theory.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2017)

I'[m not sure if PEX would transfer heat or cold well...  Too much insulative quality...  maybe copper or stainless...   The make and sell SS and copper on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ers&rh=i:aps,k:brewing+tubing+heat+exchangers


----------

